#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 被人類追殺？

## 野生狼

情況如下

和人類戰鬥時受傷了，你會一直流血
人類看到你受傷了，於是想叫更多的人來追殺你
你會怎麼辦？    你會把那個人類滅口嗎？
還是想辦法逃走並找到治療的方法？ :wuffer_arou: 
或是有其他辦法？

----------


## 峰峰

HI~野生狼

我應該會像狼雨的狼牙
受到威脅，會咬人類脖子保護自己吧 :wuffer_bloody: 
那個畫面太帥了，印在腦海中XD
希望也能用狼眼迷惑人類，找找一線生機~

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個問題不好回答，因為自己逐漸承認，並不是咬一口，問題就解決了。這個世界的人與人互相有著連繫關係，就算滅了口，還是會有誰想幫他報仇吧。

有時是自己想太多了，還會考慮一下他的重要性。但我同時也承認，一昧姑息，會不會造成對方得寸進尺的問題。最後大概連狼崽都被掏走了。

想了這麼多，最後還是在被追殺到受不了的情況下，不止把那個人消失，還把可能幫助他的人也一起。。。。

這是跟人類學習的，必須斷絕所有可能的後患，以保護自己也好，保護自己族群也好。

當一個獵人被狼咬死，是一個悲劇，會有誰幫他報仇。當所有人被以某種計策滅族，不但只是數字，甚至只是風中的嘆息，這是我從人類身上學到最殘酷的部分。不是我不入地獄誰誰入地獄，而是你不入地獄，我跟我的族類全部都得入地獄。

原來只是奉行因食物及需要的而殺生的，現在卻奉行人類口裡的「完美犯罪」。但，我仍只是聰明的狼，不是嗎。

會答出這種答案，想必是遇到什麼了吧，有誰想勸我改變想法嗎？

----------


## 野生狼

hi  峰峰
啊...可以想像攻擊人類脖子的瞬間

真的太帥了

用狼眼迷惑人類嗎...

沒有什麼事是不可能的 :wuffer_wink: 

也許峰峰現在就做得到了!
-----------------------------------------------

你好  首領

在這種情況下,犧牲的好像往往都不會是人類

被人類盯上了,似乎只有死路一條

唯一的活路,可能也只有去把所有人...



果然只有完美犯罪這條路可以走

----------


## 狼王白牙

野生狼好嗷嗚  :wuffer_howl: 

這種情況好像被各種影視作品濫用了，最後一刻，善良且無辜的人類反敗為勝。
而壞人呢，則因為不斷的追擊害自己掉入懸崖，或被自己的走火獵槍打到。。。。。。。

這種完美的情況就出現在某公司動畫電影裡啊啊啊  所以根本連 "作惡" 都不需要就解決問題了。

之所以回來回這篇呢，一方面，看到野生狼有回應很高興嗷，另一方面，
有時候總感覺文章像是自己寫的，又不太像是自己寫的
例如，動物咬死人怎麼能稱為 "犯罪" 呢，只是 Circle of life 中的吃與被吃，

可是 "完美犯罪" 這四個字真的是自己寫的嗎?
最近總是疑神疑鬼的。。。。 如果是的話，那要改一下說詞，就改為 "只有等待虛無的善惡有報" 好了。
如果人類口中的 "善惡有報" 成立的話，那麼吃盡所有萬物的人類何時有報應呢? 這個就等哲學家或神學家解答吧。

----------

